# Light in the loft...



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Yesterday I started the conversion of my kids' abandoned playhouse into a loft. It is going to have four sections: Roller Breeding Area, YB Roller Area, Homer Breeding Area & Homer Flight area. There is a flight-pen/aviary on the front of each of the breeding areas converted from the "front porch" of the playhouse. I'm going to be adding a flight pen onto the back of the loft for the two flight areas. Now for my question:

When I built this playhouse a few years ago, I added lighting. I found a clearance solar floodlight kit at Lowes, and set it up as follows - the solar panel is on the roof, and the three floodlights are mounted inside. It comes on automatically at dusk, and most nights it is still lit in the morning. Can I leave this setup? Some people advised against it saying that the pigeons won't sleep (or at least won't sleep well) with lights all night. The light isn't bright, but you can clearly see inside all night long.

I appreciate any information or experiences readers have to share.

Peter


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Night lights*

Depending on the brightness the constant lights will throw off their natural cycles. I would not recommend it.

Link


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

After my "rat attack", I kept a light on in the loft. But I did notice that they were more active all night.
So when I built my new loft, I put the light out in the flight cage just outside the loft door. I use a dome type with a 25 watt bulb. Its just enough to light up the entrance so that I can look out at night and check on them from the house. Even though the flight cage is lit, they don't come out of the loft after dark - their choice.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*lighting*

I would see no reason to remove the lighting, however, like Newday mentioned it will throw off there natural breeding cycle and they will continue mating much more then they should in a years time. They will sleep with the light on, I don't see that as a problem but could be wrong. 

When it is time to start breeding for your kits, I believe most people use lights to add more hours to the day tricking the birds to think spring is coming. The only down side of this is the eggs will be laid in febuary and if you do not have really good parents you may have to use heat in the loft to keep it well above freezing. I am sure sombody else will add more to this as far as hours of light and when to start breeding. 

I did have one thought on the negetive side, how are you going to keep them from poohing on the panel LOL looks like a weekly washing will be in order. >Kevin


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

pattersonk2002 said:


> I would see no reason to remove the lighting, however, like Newday mentioned it will throw off there natural breeding cycle and they will continue mating much more then they should in a years time. They will sleep with the light on, I don't see that as a problem but could be wrong.
> 
> When it is time to start breeding for your kits, I believe most people use lights to add more hours to the day tricking the birds to think spring is coming. The only down side of this is the eggs will be laid in febuary and if you do not have really good parents you may have to use heat in the loft to keep it well above freezing. I am sure sombody else will add more to this as far as hours of light and when to start breeding.
> 
> I did have one thought on the negetive side, how are you going to keep them from poohing on the panel LOL looks like a weekly washing will be in order. >Kevin


The panel is outside on the roof of the loft, so it shouldn't see too much poop. 

The lights are LED floodlights that produce very white, but not too intense light. Until I can be sure otherwise, I have turned them to face the wall, so most of the loft is quite dark.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Some people have very dim night lights in the loft, just enough for the birds to be able to see if they have to, but actual lights I don't think they would appreciate. It would mess with their natural cycle. Why leave them?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

some race folks actually add lights in the winter to trick them into thinking it is a longer day light out, which triggers breeding and molting..so best to let them have the timing of natural sunlight as the seasons go...unless you want to jump start the breeding season at the end of winter...


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Turn em off about nine at night. I have had lights in my loft since I built it.


----------

